# Booties for Hardwood Floors



## GSD Parent

My 12+yo boy is suddenly having alot of trouble walking on the hardwood floors. His back legs keep sliding out from under him. I currently have put down lots of rugs, which he seems to scoot right to when making that dreaded trip accross the wood floor. I was thinking some kind of traction bootie for his back legs would help him out. Does anyone use these for their seniors with this problem? If so, what kind do you recommend? 
Thanks, Debby


----------



## BlackPuppy

This company makes what you are looking for. Don't know how well they work, but maybe you can try them and write a review.

Power Paws Dog Socks in 8 Sizes: Stop Your Dog from Slipping | Woodrow Wear


----------



## dukethetripod

The power paws socks are great. We got them for Duke for stability, since he's only got three legs. He hates them but they really do there job!!!


----------



## kiya

My girl is having an issue on the hard floors too. In her case I think because I trimmed all the fur between her pads, and I think her pads are dry. I used "Mushers Secret" a long time ago, it helped soften her pads up so she didn't slide as much. 
I think I might like those power socks, the boots I have seem a bit much for the house and her paws get hot.
How do they hold up to nails? I had little quilted booties, they didn't stand a chance.


----------



## liv

I have just gone to Walmart and gotten toddler socks with the grippy bottoms on them. They work well for grip, but they were falling off more quickly then I liked, so I just sewed up the length of them so they were tight enough to stay up. I got some on sale for a buck a pair, so I don't worry about them getting wrecked but they seem to hold up well. I had to stop using them since I got my male since he pulls them off of her and tries to eat the socks! We're working on that, but were not there yet!

Here are a couple of goofy pictures of Kokoda and her pink socks  She wasn't overly impressed.










(this is pre-sewing them up, so they're a bit droopy)


----------



## dukethetripod

They're actually not bad with nails, but I always keep Dukes' nails trimmed pretty short. Our vet actually recommends us to trim most of the hair on his bads to keep him from slipping on it. Vaseline also works for the paws, just make sure ou don't make them to soft the roughness actually gives them more grip


----------



## mahhi22

Dukethetripod, I just ordered a pair of power socks based on your testimonial. My old guy has intervertebral disc disease. He's been decompensating lately w his back end weakness & slipping a lot more where there's no area rugs. I thought I’d make up a pair like Liv but I’m too much of a procrastinator.


----------



## dukethetripod

The socks were great, it's getting them to wear them that's the tricky part yeah i wouldn't even attempt to make my own, I'm not very craft who knows what I'd end up with


----------



## dukethetripod

also there are these harnesses, don't know if they would be of much use to you. Duke has one. They have a handle on the top to help get them in and out of cars. Also for in case they're going to fall, you can help them up they're ruff wear harnesses love them, little pricey, work great though


----------



## mahhi22

We're not at the harness stage yet. I'll keep the Ruffwear brand in mind for when we are. Thx.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

liv said:


> She wasn't overly impressed.


She was probably just afraid you'd put this picture on the internet and everyone would see her looking less than regal.


----------



## liv

Whiteshepherds said:


> She was probably just afraid you'd put this picture on the internet and everyone would see her looking less than regal.


That was probably it!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Ultra Paws Dog Boots, Dog Shoes, Boots for Dogs, Dog Booties, Durable, Rugged, Traction

Board member who can't get signed in has these for her old rescue (from this board!!) Griffy - he was slipping alot too and she says these work fantastic!

Lee


----------



## Polistes

What we did was place rugs down at various intervals making a "pathway" for the shepherd I was pet sitting, it worked well, and he was a lot more mobile.


----------

